# Modular PSU



## Tribalgeek (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi guys I'm looking tor decent modular power supply . 
My current spec includes
I5 2320
Dh67
Zotac 560 ti amp
Seasonic 620w

Won't go for crossfire/sli in future
Will do slight overclocking

Might go for 7850/660ti in future

Might buy Intel 2500k+z77 in future

Max budget 6.5k

My thoughts
Ocz fatal1ty 550w
Cooler master m600 

Please suggest. Eagerly waiting.


----------



## rahulyo (Oct 1, 2012)

Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 :- 

Cooler Master Silent Pro M600


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 1, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 :-
> 
> Cooler Master Silent Pro M600


Is it better than ocz 550w


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 1, 2012)

Any particular reason to go with a modular psu? You already have a nice psu.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 1, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Any particular reason to go with a modular psu? You already have a nice psu.



Bad cable management skills 

Btw I have tempest elite. Also heard seasonic goin out of India.


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 1, 2012)

Look cable management does not depend on the psu . 

But as you want to change it, the m600 is nice option. Btw from where are you getting ocz psu.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 1, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Look cable management does not depend on the psu .
> 
> But as you want to change it, the m600 is nice option. Btw from where are you getting ocz psu.



Yes it is. You can remove excess cables thus allowing more space behind mb tray. Also no need to tie n stuff.

About ocz I put a mail on their distributor and they promised 4.9k + shipping. Now the real question which one should I choose?


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2012)

get Corsair TX 650M @ 6.3k


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> get Corsair TX 650M @ 6.3k



Source please :thumbup:


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 2, 2012)

You want to buy a psu for better cable management, then you should go for the m600, coz it has flat cables. Otherwise the tx650m is nice.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Source please :thumbup:



here


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

Get that TX650M
Avoid OCZ = no warranty in India as they don't sell anything here, officially.
Coolermaster modular 600 = not very good.

Now I understand M600. Is it silent pro?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 4, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Get that TX650M
> Avoid OCZ = no warranty in India as they don't sell anything here, officially.
> Coolermaster modular 600 = not very good.



I heard tx650m is semi modular PSU. So in big dilemma.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

So?
Only Corsair AX series and Seasonic X series PSUs are fully modular. 
Plan to buy any of them? Add another 8K to your budget.


----------



## startrack (Oct 4, 2012)

You can go for Antec TPQ850 its modular but budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

startrack said:


> You can go for Antec TPQ850 its modular but budget.



Hey dude! You, antec PR or something? In all your post, you are promoting Antec PSUs.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 4, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> So?
> Only Corsair AX series and Seasonic X series PSUs are fully modular.
> Plan to buy any of them? Add another 8K to your budget.


it would be overkill!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, I know. Posted as per your requirement of fully modular PSU, that's all.
You didn't get my sarcasm here.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

@ OP - if you want to have 2 years extra warranty ( 7 yrs. ) with a semi modular PSu consider spending 600 bucks more to get a HX 650


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 12, 2012)

go for corsair hx650 for 5k


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 12, 2012)

veera_champ said:


> go for corsair hx650 for 5k



Where man coz i just purchased from theitwares@7000/-


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 12, 2012)

i bought it from local store last month for 5000+250 vat


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 12, 2012)

veera_champ said:


> i bought it from local store last month for 5000+250 vat



Nice deal man.. Congrats...


----------



## havoknation (Oct 12, 2012)

HX650 could be 5k... Howz it possible? :O


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 12, 2012)

Go for the Silent Pro M600. Its a good PSU.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 12, 2012)

veera_champ said:


> i bought it from local store last month for 5000+250 vat



Impossible price.



havoknation said:


> HX650 could be 5k... Howz it possible? :O



Exactly! It is not possible. 5K for HX650 can happen only in dreams.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 12, 2012)

@veera_champ

Dont mislead others with wrong prices bro.



rajnusker said:


> Go for the Silent Pro M600. Its a good PSU.



He already brought it and is very much satisfied


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 12, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Dont mislead others with wrong prices bro.
> 
> 
> 
> He already brought it and is very much satisfied



Sorry didn't realized that.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I don't understand.  (not me.)



Sorry buddy, my bad. That was for veera_champ.


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 12, 2012)

I made that dream come true 
i bought it for 5250 at B'LORE 
and i am not misleading any one i am just telling the price difference between online shopping and street shopping


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 12, 2012)

^Rs 5250 for M600? That's just a steal-deal. It's almost equal to Newegg's price!


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 13, 2012)

Very happy with M600! I dont think M600 is that cheap in India


----------



## icebags (Oct 13, 2012)

veera_champ said:


> I made that dream come true
> i bought it for 5250 at B'LORE
> and i am not misleading any one i am just telling the price difference between online shopping and street shopping


^^ that's still strange price. 
may be the shopkeeper made a mistake or was depressed to find no one buying that premium item.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

veera_champ said:


> I made that dream come true
> i bought it for 5250 at B'LORE
> and i am not misleading any one i am just telling the price difference between online shopping and street shopping



everywhere else it's around 6k ... congrats for this awesome deal


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 13, 2012)

guys its not M600
its CORSAIR HX650 which i bought


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2012)

^^ HX650 @ 5.25k !!! - the seller must be drunk


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ HX650 @ 5.25k !!! - the seller must be drunk



OR the buyer drugged him


----------

